# "Escopo"



## Samurai Guarani

Boa noite amigos:

Me encontré con un término en portugués que no lo había leído antes: "ESCOPO", será que alguno de ustedes podrá ayudarme a clarificar el alcance del término?

Está inserto en una frase que dice: "O escopo do produto é assegurar que todos os clientes possam adaptar-se ao espaço".

Particularmente me suena a "objetivo" o algo similar, pero me gustaría saber la opinión calificada de vosotros 

Muito obrigado...


----------



## Blopa

Hola Samurai:

Escopo es la versión en portugués del inglés "scope", alcance.

Saludos,


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Muchísimas gracias por la rápida respuesta, ahora me quedó mucho más claro..., muito obrigado Blopa !


----------



## chlapec

Blopa said:


> Hola Samurai:
> 
> Escopo es la versión en portugués del inglés "scope", alcance.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Tirado do dicionário Priberam:

*escopo*: do Lat. _ escopu_ < Gr. _skopós_, alvo

Portanto, _scope_ é a versão inglesa do português "escopo"


----------



## Vanda

Por exemplo, pedir indicação de filmes, livros, etc. não está no escopo destes fóruns.


----------



## Via Brasil

Oi, pessoal!
Vcs sabem o significado de escopo em espanhol ...
Olhem a frase..
Para um aumento no escopo do contrato que implique también no aumento do preço a pagar poderá ser de até no máximo 20% do valor do contrato... ou 
A responsabilidade de escrever o Escopo de um serviço que se deseja contratar é do próprio requisitante ou
Deve estar avaliado que as atividades consolidadas no escopo foram verificadas ..
Obrigada,

Li a definicao de escopo de outro membro como alcance, mas creio que nao se encaixa a isso... principalmente nas frases 2 e 3..


----------



## Vanda

Via, notou que tem uma discussão com o mesmo título? Não se esqueça de fazer uma busca antes. Notou que nosso dicionário acima também traz a definição no espanhol?
http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/escopo


----------



## Via Brasil

Ops!!!
Eu vi depois que escrevi.. Havia visto também no WRF mas não me convenceu a definicao de objetivo.. principalmente para contextos como.. 
Para um aumento no escopo do contrato que implique también no aumento do preço a pagar poderá ser de até no máximo 20% do valor do contrato... ou 
A responsabilidade de escrever o Escopo de um serviço que se deseja contratar é do próprio requisitante 
Obrigada,


----------



## Vanda

escopo= Alvo, mira, intuito; intenção

Para um aumento no escopo do contrato que implique también no aumento do preço a pagar poderá ser de até no máximo 20% do valor do contrato..(escopo aqui no sentido de alcance, extensão: _Para que o contrato abranja mais coisas / tenha maior extensão/ englobe coisas que ainda não estão listadas_...) 

A responsabilidade de escrever o _Escopo_ de um serviço que se deseja contratar é do próprio requisitante (escopo aqui, o alvo. A não ser com mais contexto poderia ter uma idéia mais clara de que serviço se trata para saber como escopo se encaixa aqui.)


----------



## Via Brasil

ah! ok.. entao podem ser várias acepções.. pensei que havia uma palavra que abrangia tudo.. obrigada Vanda e todos daí de cima.


----------



## Carfer

Neste contexto '_escopo_' equivale a '_objecto_' (que seria a palavra mais utilizada em Portugal, sobretudo no domínio jurídico) no sentido de finalidade, do negócio, fornecimento ou serviço que se pretende contratar (o _objecto do contrato_).


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Olá amigos.

A palavra “escopo” existe também em espanhol. Porém, está quase em desuso. Eu estou fazendo uma campanha para reativar a palavra , pois acho que em muitos contextos é a única tradução possível de _scope_ para o Espanhol. 

Abraços.


----------



## Tomby

Segundo os contextos, "escopo" pode ser em espanhol: _fim_, _proyecto_, _propósito_, _intento_; _hito_; _blanco_; _designio_.
Cumprimentos, TT.


----------



## Xyllonion

Hola amigos,

como definirian en español el termino "Escopo" de un proyecto. Estoy traduciendo unas Especificaciones Tecnicas de una obra en construccion y esta el termino "Escopo de provision" pero el termino "objetivo" en vez de escopo no me suena.

Si me pueden ayudar, agradezco muchisimo.

un saludo cordial,

Martin


----------



## Vanda

Martin, dê uma olhada nos posts acima do seu.


----------



## Xyllonion

Muito obrigado, Muchas gracias!!!

Adoro Word Reference!!!!!!

Abrazo,

M


----------



## Blopa

Hola Xyllonion:

Además de todas las traduciones que se han dado arriba, para proyectos yo prefiero usar "*alcance*", término generalmente aceptado en ese contexto.



Giorgio Lontano said:


> A palavra “escopo” existe também em espanhol. Porém, está quase em desuso. Eu estou fazendo uma campanha para reativar a palavra , pois acho que em muitos contextos é a única tradução possível de _scope_ para o Espanhol.
> 
> Abraços.


 
Giorgio: Yo no me esforzaría mucho: "Escopo" es demasiado parecida con 'escupo' (escarro)


----------



## Xyllonion

Gracias Blopa!!!

Es exactamente la definicion que utilicé!

Te agradezco nuevamente.

Un abrazo,

Martín


----------

